# A few pinhole pictures...



## Steph (May 16, 2007)

Those were taken around pinhole day but not quite on *the* day (Zero 2000, Fuji Reala).

1 - Minster Lovell, Oxfordshire, UK







2 - Minster Lovell, Oxfordshire, UK






3 - Sutton Courtenay, Oxforshire, UK






4 - Natural History Museum, London, UK






C&C welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 16, 2007)

I like them all but I swear there is no way to get into critique of a pinhole images.  There is nothing else like it and if you haven't shot them you have no idea what one can do with them.

I have shot them and still have no idea what all one can do with them.  These as just plain images would be very good.  As pin hole photos I don't see how they could be any better.


----------



## Steph (May 17, 2007)

Wow! This thread sunk to the bottom really quickly!! Mysteryscribe, thank you for your kind comments.​


----------



## Alex_B (May 17, 2007)

I especially like the last one!

and it reminds me of my pinhole plans


----------



## PNA (May 17, 2007)

Actually they are all very nice shots....a little soft, but I expect that's the pinhole effect.


----------



## Tangerini (May 17, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the last one!  (all are really fantastic though)


----------



## Steph (May 17, 2007)

PNA said:


> ...a little soft, but I expect that's the pinhole effect.


 
Yes. You are right. If we could take perfectly sharp pictures through a simple hole we would not spend so much money on lenses. To me, pinhole photography is not about sharpness but more about infinite depth of field and long exposures.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 17, 2007)

To be perfectly honest pin hole or even paper negs require a great deal of luck... You never have any idea how the image will turn out, but you have invested so much time in it that it is a challenge to save something from it.  That in itself makes them a great learning tool.  

How do I make chicken salad from this chicken ****


----------



## dinodan (May 17, 2007)

Very interesting.  To me, these images have a dream-like quality.


----------



## terri (May 17, 2007)

Really good pinhole work, with rich colors and interesting subject matter - you nailed this series, Steph.

Always fun to see your pinhole work.  

The last one is like being in a dream. Love it.


----------



## montresor (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic! What was your exposure time on number 4? That last one is a real virtuoso performance.


----------



## Steph (May 18, 2007)

montresor said:


> Fantastic! What was your exposure time on number 4? That last one is a real virtuoso performance.


 
Thank you. I cannot remember exactly the exposure time. In the 5-10 min range, I think. The museum was actually fairly crowded but as people were moving around they did not show on film.


----------



## LeighAnn (May 20, 2007)

I am still amazed at the kind of image you can get with just a hole in a box. Nice work, Steph


----------



## wesd (May 23, 2007)

WOW those are actualy some pretty good images for a pinhole camera.  I was expecting much lower quality and a lot of grainyness.
Wes


----------

